# Hf ... فلوريد الهيدروجين



## ابو مصطفى 61 (3 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم

هذا موقع فيه معلومات جيدة عن فلوريد الهيدروجين...ارجوا ان يستفيد منه الزملاء

http://www.inchem.org/documents/pims/chemical/hydfluor.htm 


ابو مصطفى


----------



## chemkhalid (24 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود المقدر واسال الله ان يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك وان يزيدك علما
بارك الله فيك


----------



## chemicaleng (24 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
مشكور اخى الكريم على الرابط المميز وانوة ان الرابط به معلومات قيمه عن : 
Chemical Safety Information from Intergovernmental Organizations
ولك الشكر ثانيه 
الله الموفق


----------



## مهندس المحبة (24 يوليو 2010)

مشكور أخي العزيز وبارك الله .........


----------

